# Thailand property



## Nomerci (Apr 28, 2010)

I am thinking of buying a house in Thailand. Have not entirely made up my mind as to where exactly, but leaning towards Hua Hin at the moment. 
I have looked a lot on line, now here is my question ...are those on line prices right? Or are the prices, if one is actually at the place better?
This may sound stupid, but I really have no idea at this time!

I have read here on line that one can pick up a property for about 50.000 USD. Now I have no idea what kind of a property that would be, but I have not seen anything for that price on line.

I am looking for something Thai in style, with a nice garden and pool, not too far from the beach and 3 bedrooms.

I am not asking for anybody to advertise their properties, I am only asking for a realistic price estimate for what I am looking for.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

For a couple of million baht, near the beach in a popular destination, garden, pool, 3 bedrooms, you would be very lucky indeed to find anything.... and if you find two, let me know, I'll take the other one!

New developments are available starting around that sort of money in more remote areas, or in the north of the country, but on pretty small plots of land, and you need to be very careful of build quality.

There are many properties on the market, and I've seen quite a few around 2/3 million baht, all over the country, online. But Thai style? Do you mean wood, stilts, all the works, or just kind of imitation architecture? The former needs a lot of upkeep in a tropical country. For the latter, you would probably have to pay extra.

If you have an idea of where you want to buy, then go and look around - once on the spot, there are plenty of properties, some just advertised locally, or with a handwritten for sale sign up outside. Bank repossessions are another option, plenty of those auctioned off - although given the corruption in LOS, quite a few of the choice ones get sold off before they actually reach public auction.


----------



## Nomerci (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks frogblogger, looking at your post,I think it's best to be on site....good excuse for another trip!


----------



## hydroman (Feb 21, 2010)

I bought a house just north of Bangkok 3 beds 2 bathrooms small plot of land no swimming pool. At the time and still do loved Bangkok and Hau hin the choice was hard untill i looked at a price of a equally sized home at Hau hin, my home is about 4250000 b this is $137096. the same house same company built homes in Hau hin no swimming pool and not on the beach 6000000 b


----------



## Nomerci (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, I want to be in a place I really enjoy. After having lived in arid desert climates for so long, I want greenery, and most importantly, the beach. I do not mind paying a bit more for that.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nomerci said:


> Well, I want to be in a place I really enjoy. After having lived in arid desert climates for so long, I want greenery, and most importantly, the beach. I do not mind paying a bit more for that.



Nomerci,

Remember, legally you can not own any land. Yes, there are ways where this can be circumvented but you are always at risk of losing your investment. Even married to a Thai you are at risk. What happens if they don't re-new your visa? What happens if some jealous neighbor or enemy rats you out? You CAN buy and own a condo as it doesn't involve land. Be careful - there are many who would gladly take your money and then turn you in. Then, when you remonstrate, they boot you out of the country. Try defending yourself from another country - near impossible.

Why buy when rent is a bargain. If you DO buy be ready, willing and able to walk away from your investment. Not sure I would be keen on investing $137,000 or so and walking away from it. :/

Serendipity2


----------



## Nomerci (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks serendipity, I know it is , or can be, tricky. From what I understand there are lease contracts?
Anyhow, first I have to make up my mind "where". 
I posted because I would like to hear from people who have a little bit more insight into the market in thailand.

thanks for all the info, I appreciate it.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nomerci said:


> Thanks serendipity, I know it is , or can be, tricky. From what I understand there are lease contracts?
> Anyhow, first I have to make up my mind "where".
> I posted because I would like to hear from people who have a little bit more insight into the market in thailand.
> 
> thanks for all the info, I appreciate it.



Nomerci,

Leasing is no problem, legal and easy to do [although I would want a really good real estate attorney reviewing the lease docs.] Buying a home on land is another matter. Yes, I know a half dozen ways around the law but IF you get caught [like a peed off wife who rats you out] you will be thrown out of Thailand and once gone you have no hope of recovering your money. With a condo it's totally OK but even there the condo has to have a certain max. % of farang ownership. No condo complex can be all farang but can't remember the exact % - I think a maximum of 40% but don't take that to the bank. 

I would only buy/build IF the money I invested was small and I was willing to walk away from it - just in case. It's like the old adage about marriage - "marry in haste, repent in leisure". Be wary.

Serendipity2


----------

